# Wifi Cardbus Adapter TL-WN610G not recognized

## augustin_meaulnes

Hi

I have Gentoo installed on Dell Inspiron 9100. I would like to start the wifi using a PTP-LINK TL-WN610G Wireless Cardbus Adapter.

I have installed the madwifi driver but when launching the Gnome Network Manager the wireless card is marked "Unknown Interface (dummy0).

What can I do?

Hereafter is some information about my config.

lspci output:

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
> 
> 02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> snd-intel8x0
> 
> snd-ac97-codec
> ...

 

----------

## chithanh

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

 Enable the ath5k driver in menuconfig for this. Verify with "lspci -k" that the driver is correctly loaded by the kernel afterwards.

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

Thank you.

I think I enabled atheros drivers. The only module I got is ath (the one before last in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 )

I"ll have a second look at this.

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

I had a second look

 *Quote:*   

> Device drivers -> [*] Netwok devices support -> [*] Wireless Lan -> <M> Atheros Wireless Cards -> [*] Atheros wireless debugging (there is nothing left to select)
> 
> Bus Option -PCI etc) -> [*] PCI support -> <*> PCCards (PCMCIA/Cardbus) suport ->
> 
>            <*>16 bit PCMCIA support
> ...

  One additional info

at boot ath is loaded correctly but the madwifi driver I emerged later on is not.

I emerged the madwifi drivers following an  advice I found in the archives (in French)

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-laptop jaaf # lspci -k
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0159
> ...

 

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

In fact madwifi was not emerged at all. her is the message I got

 *Quote:*   

>  *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4119.20100201 requires CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT selected by some Wireless LAN drivers (e.g CONFIG_IPW2100)
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> 
>  * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
> ...

 

----------

## chithanh

You should use the in-kernel ath5k driver instead of madwifi. It should be enough to set CONFIG_ATH5K=y. If you cannot find the option, then maybe dependencies are missing. Press / in menuconfig to search for ATH5K and enable all dependencies. Only if "lspci -k" shows ath5k then your kernel is configured correctly.

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

I cannot manage to set CONFIG_ATH5K=Y

I never arrive on such a select item

Here is CNFIG_ATH5K search result

 *Quote:*   

>             Symbol: ATH5K_DEBUG [=n]                                                                                                                                                                
> 
>    Prompt: Atheros 5xxx debugging                                                                                                                                                          
> 
>      Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/Kconfig:21                                                                                                    
> ...

 

and here the selection screen for Atheros

 *Quote:*   

>  Atheros Wireless Cards 
> 
>   Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable           
> 
>                 --- Atheros Wireless Cards                                                                                        
> ...

 

I think I have no problem with dependencies except MAC80211

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: MAC80211 [=n]                                                             
> 
> Prompt: Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                                           
> 
>  Defined at net/mac80211/Kconfig:1                                                                             
> ...

 

If I diselect the first line hereafter in Networking support -> Wireless

 *Quote:*   

>                                      --- Wireless                                                                                                                  
> 
>                                                         <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API                                                                       
> 
>                                                         [ ]     nl80211 testmode command                                                                        
> ...

 

I no longer have any Atheros entry in Devices drivers ->Network devices support ->Wireless lan

----------

## chithanh

 *Quote:*   

> < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

 That needs to be enabled

----------

## augustin_meaulnes

OK.

I need to open my eyes a little bit more. Now it's OK but I still have to understand how to configure it.

I can now see a wlan0 entry in the Network Manager but it is inactive.

I try to use wpa_supplicant but when i use

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

I get

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning

 

----------

